# Shrink Band Technique



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What's your technique to get the shrink bands to adhere to jars? I don't do creams/lotions much (only foot cream, so far). I sell in small jars and have the bands that fit the jars (bought from the same company), but I have a heck of a time getting them to adhere without blowing them off.

How do y'all do it?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, two things I finally learned from my electrician husband. 

Use a shrink wrap as close to the size of the item you need to wrap so it's not too loose.
Put the hairdrier back in the bathroom & go get your husband's heat gun out of the tool shed.

Quick, close flicks of the heat gun over the item should get you a nice smooth finish.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Jenny.



Jenny M said:


> Put the hairdrier back in the bathroom & go get your husband's heat gun out of the tool shed.


This made me laugh!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Jenny M said:


> Put the hairdrier back in the bathroom & go get your husband's heat gun out of the tool shed.


I know this is older, but it made me rofl. In my house, it's the other way around, lol. 
I have to go steal my heat gun back from my husband who took it to the shop in the first place!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Heat guns are super cheap via harborfreight.com I only heatshrink Lee's soap dish to soap and my loofa's which my grandson does, he uses my old blow drier.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

move the gun over the shrink band quickly or you melt it off.. sometimes have to wave it around a little .... not to close...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

For a 4oz jar I use the 4x6 bags that I use for the soaps. Buying bands is much more costly. I shimmy the bag down the jar till the lid and body is covered. Cut the sealed end to let out trapped air. once snug I take an x-acto and trim even with the top of the jar. I use the low setting because there is less room for error. And hit back and forth like hair spray. Sometimes I blow from the bottom pointing up, on an angle. Do not leave an overhang on top, it never lays down flat. Get a heat gun, worth it in time saved. Dorit


----------

